# webserver wird lahm



## ultrakollega (16. April 2003)

folgendes problem .... :

ich habe ein ziemlich großes php projekt gemacht.

mir ist aufgefallen das wenn ich damit arbeite, mit der
zeit der webserver ziemlich lahm wird, das geht sogar 
soweit das ich ohnen den http dienst neu zu starten
gar nicht weiterarbeiten kann.

also mit rcapache stop -> und dann wieder rcapache start

ich befürchte ich hab irgendwo ne schleife in einem
skript die unendlich läuft im hintergrund oder so.

gibt es eine möglichkeit, falls es so ist herauszufinden
welches skript das sein kein???

betriebsystem ist SuseLinux 7.3

danke erst mal


----------



## Sebastianus (16. April 2003)

Schau mal nach! Da gibt es auch irgendwie ne Prozessliste die sagt, was derzeit wie viel % Prozessorleistung verbraucht! Google mal nach der Lösung! Also am besten "Prozesse Linux laufen" oder sowas!


----------



## Controll (27. April 2003)

*[...]*

Ich hab nahezu das selbe Problem !

Ich benutze für meine Website einen vServer (http://www.vserver.de)

Und entweder habe ich ebenfalls irgendwo eine endlosschleife in meinem Script, oder dem Server macht es spaß sich immer mal eben so aus dem nichts aufzuhängen. - Woran kann das noch liegen ? (Da ich denke, das meine Scripte alle i.O. sind. - Ich komme noch nicht mal über den Shell zugang zum server, wenn er weggestürzt ist. Muss ihn also neustarten lassen. - Und das nervt gewaltig.)

Greetz, Controll ...


----------



## Peter Bönnen (27. April 2003)

Also bei nem vServer würd ich mich net wundern. Da ackern schließlich mehrere virtuelle Server auf einer physischen Maschine. Und dass Server4Free nicht sonderlich stabile Server hat, ist kein Geheimnis. Das gilt für deren vServer noch mehr als für die vollen Mietserver.

so long, Fluke


----------



## Controll (27. April 2003)

*[...]*

Die Server gehen schon. - Also ich bin ganz zufrieden, bis auf die Tatsache, das jede Woche mindesten 4 mal für ca. ne viertel Stunde (max. 20 Minuten) no response von meinem Server kommt.

Kann das evtl auch mit den Confixx Wartungsscripten zusammenhängen ? (Die hab ich aber eigentlich auf die Nacht verlegt.)

Noch ne Frage. Was is Webmin ? Ähnlich wie Confixx ? - Stabiler, Sicherer, Schneller ?

Greetz, Controll.


----------



## Tim C. (27. April 2003)

Es könnte z.B. auch daran liegen, wenn man mysql anfragen macht und vergisst die Verbindung zum mysql server mit mysql_close() wieder zu schließen. Dadurch wurde bei mir ne Homepage mal ziemlich lahm...


----------



## melmager (13. Mai 2003)

gibt es eigendlich ein mini stresstest für webserver ?

nach dem motto:
 teste Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit
 teste PHP Geschwindigkeit
 teste mysql Responsetime

bei mir ist der Mysql Server lahm :-(
Irgendwann brauche ich doch mal ein rootserver ---


----------

